# Strike pro lures.



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hi guys,

still investigating potential rivals to the lovely SX range. I have read rave reports on Strike pro lures for brem. does anybody use them. if so where to get them please.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Amart all sports was one place that had the strike pro lures. There was a couple of colours that bass smashed every time and i daresay bream would give them a touch up. If you want a pic I will chase one or two up i have and post them here.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have one, I think it's called a Pigmy. I used it last week end and I didnt have any luck. Then again it was in direct competition with the mighty scorpion 

I'm going to persist with it because it looks like a good lure and has a nice action and to be fair I havent given it a good run yet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

They are called the JURO Pygmy and are very similar to the sx40s in terms of size, shape and action, however at around 1/2-2/3 the price they may represent better value..??

I actually have had better results with these than the sx40's but in saying that, I do not use these either of these small lures too often.

I beleive that cid uses these lures as his preferred bream lure, so that's saying something.

My tackle shop has them sitting alongside the ecogear sx range - not sure how available they are in your neck of the oods though Mick.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, breammaster has em at about $10.00 each  gonna order some tonight :twisted:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Got one pygmy in the collection. After buying it, i realised the browny yellowy blotched pattern and white belly actually resembles a baby toadie very well :? Haven't had a really good go of it but seems like you have to fish it pretty slow (haven't tried trolling it). A good thing is its a pretty good neutrally bouyant suspender, doesn't really float back up to the surface like an SX40 does.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Got me first shipment( another one to come) from Breammaster today.
Thought I'd give the Strike Pros a go since they looked so good.  
Started out with a Small Fry II suspender colour 221. Its a greeny and clear colour. Had it on for about 10 minutes, its a shallow runner about a 1 metre, nice tight action, seems to be able to trolled quite fast as well, when it recieved a massive hit, took about 150 metres of line and broke the 9 lb Trilene above the leader swivel. Absolutely smoked. That one didnt last long, at least it works. As to the fish, no idea, maybe a tailor, could of been anything !    
Next on was the Pygmy Juro, the same colour as yours Mushi, scored a 45 cm flathead. As I was clearing the net I just cast out again, finished fidling around, looked up and the rod was bending, on again. This one spat the hook, I saw a flash of silver, maybe a big bream. Checking the hooks they were broken and straightened( after two fish). I think the lures are good but the hooks are sh!t.
I then put on the Galaxia II, its a 50ml? , really nice colour, metre and a half diver, had no luck. I reckon these lures are OK, except the hooks probably should replace with good ones.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Breambo,

I have had success with both the pygmy and the small fry. Mostly bream, with a couple of luderick(!). I've found them pretty good value lures, however I upgrade the rear treble before using.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

> i realised the browny yellowy blotched pattern and white belly actually resembles a baby toadie very well


I've seen a reference to baby toadies a couple of times now - are they meant to be good bait or something? I've never heard of good things associated with toadies!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the reference was because they look like toadfish they might not be as good. Mine worked ok, have a 50 in the 'toad pattern", let you know how it goes.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just because toads are poisonous to man, doesn't mean they're not a tasty snack for fish. After all cats and dogs feel no effect from funnel web toxin.

But then again, I think most of the time we look at our lures with human eyes. I think it is the larger scale features such as light or dark, shiny or dull that are most significant. Not convinved by tiger stripes but I'll use lures that have them because they match other criteria.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Itchyant, do you know what size, or what hooks do use for upgrade ?on the Pygmy and Small Fry 2. I have one standard Small Fry and the trebles are different size again, their slightly smaller than Owner size 12.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Breambo, I put size 12 owners on the rear only for both the pygmy and small fry. I don't get very many hook ups on the front treble, so I don't worry about upgrading it. I find I fish more confidently with these lures (especially the pygmy), probably because I don't trust my casting ability with the sx40s around leases.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

G'day Hairymick,

I've been using the Juro Pygmies for about a year now and they are my fav HB for bream as DaveyG said. The colour I use most is a red/yellow with black stripes and it's caught everything from bream to flathead and luderick. In fact, it also caught me my Jewie a few weeks back!

But yes, the hooks are crapola! Very tiny and too fine for some of the bream and flatties I tangle with. I upgrade them and use Owner Stingers, size 14. Lately I've been trolling with the Pygmy and also an SX40 and I've been getting 3 fish on the Juro to every 1 I get on the SX40. That could just be co-incidence though, so I'll keep testing it out. But I know they work and that gives me great confidence in them and we all know we do better when fishing with a lure we're confident in.

cheers,
Cid

ps I've included a photo of the lure with a fish hanging off it!


----------

